# Urgent! Advice needed re weights



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

Hello,
I am an Honours graduate but I have never been able to comprehend the theory of weights of motorhomes!!! I have found myself in the position of having signed for a Swift Sundance which is new and has been upgraded to a 2.8 engine size. I have been offered a great deal for my Autocruise (3 yrs old) The salesman tells me that this doesn't mean that the overall weight has been increased but I would like to check this out just in case. The salesman has been great in the past and I do trust him but wanted some other opinions. I have only until Wednesday to seal the deal or cancel. Can anyone offer any opinions here. I would prefer to stay under the 3.500 ton but what are the consequences of being heavier?
I don't have time to go through all the previous posts as I am running out of time. All advice woud be gratefully received.
Frankie


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

If it is over 3.5 ton you won't be able to drive it without taking an additional test IF you passed your driving test post 1997. If you passed before 1997, you should already have the required category (C2 IIRC). Once you get to 70, you need a medical to retain this right, which can cause problems.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

I'm guessing a bit here on your dilemma, but it appears that (as standard) the 2.8L upgrade now also includes the chassis upgrade to 3850kg, and you wish to understand the effects of this if you get a 3850kg chassis.

The main 'stopper' is if you passed your driving test post '97, since if you did you cannot drive a vehicle over 3500kg without taking a further test. Retained rights on licences obtained before then allow you to drive up to 7500kg. Certain age (70+) and health restrictions also cut in over 3500kg. Other than this, no licence worries, and your road tax is (bizarrely) likely to be slightly less than if the same vehicle were 3500kg.

Other, less onerous, issues also apply. The speed limits in the UK will be the same as if you had a 3500kg van, but abroad, you are likely to be more restricted (80kph on motorways for instance). In addition, the vehicle may/will fall into a different class for motorway tolls and bridge tolls, and this can be inconvenient (but not insurmountable) in say Switzerland and Austria.

You insurance is unlikely to be affected.

Against this, if you carry much equipment, or a number of people, you will have the luxury of a higher payload (which is often barely adequate without the upgrade), keeping you on the right side of the law as regards weight.

FWIW, my current van is upgraded to 3850, as was my last. The peace of mind balanced against the drawbacks was worth it.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You don't say why you would prefer to remain under 3.5 tonnes, but bear in mind IIRC you can always subsequently get the chassis downgraded to 3.5 tonnes, IF the payload at 3.5 tonnes is acceptable. On this point, I would not trust manufacturer's specifications but get it in writing from the dealer with the assumptions (tanks full, half, empty?) explicit.

Dave


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*weights.*

hi ,
ref swift weights,-never trust a salesman as its your license your driving on not his so you get prosecuted, under the bonnet there should be by law a manufactures vin plate with max weight and unladen weight plus front/back axe; weights.

usually when swift upgrade the base vehicle tp a motorhome they must put another plate near by or on the inside drivers door with the new unladen/max weight. If not contact swoft with the vehicle build no and they will supply the info .
The 2.8 engine is heavier than a 2.0/2,2, hope this is of help.

tramp


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

What model Sundance is it ? as some of them are very near the 3500kg so you may need to be 3850kg to have any worthwhile payload. so you really do need to make a objective decision because i don't think the down gradeing of the chassis is really possible as the payload could then be to small. 

The deal you are being offered could be for a 2004/5 model, not that, that's is a problem as they are good vehicles, but it could be worth checking for you own piece of mind.

Brian


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Frankie,

If you go onto the Swift website www.swiftleisure.co.uk you can select the model you have, add the accessories specified and the engine upgrade and the system will re-calculate the Unladen Weight which in Swift terms means with a driver and 90% fuel load.

If the model you are purchasing is the Sundance 630G or 630L it will already be over the 3500 kgs as these are specified at 3850 kgs Maximum weight. If it is a 590 or 600 model the max weight is 3400 but you will need to add the accessories and 2.8 engine to get the correct Unladen weight. As has been said already the payload to keep under 3400 kgs may seriously restrict who/what you can carry.

Regards,

Mike.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

RobinHood said:


> The speed limits in the UK will be the same as if you had a 3500kg van,FWIW, my current van is upgraded to 3850, as was my last. The peace of mind balanced against the drawbacks was worth it.


But how many people realise that the speed limits change above 3050 Kg unladen. Below that its 60 single rd 70 dual 70 motorway above 3050 kg its 50 single 60 dual 70 motorway.

regards Frank


----------



## 97078 (Dec 30, 2005)

Dont take the salesmans word for it.Go get it weighed unladen.Mine was plated at 3500, rear axle 2100. I was concerned so I had it weighed at the local weighbridge & it was 20kg over with no payload & just myself!!!Having already bought it I had to have it upgraded to 3850kg to be legal,& I removed the spare wheel from under the extreem rear & now have it fixed behind the passenger seat,that gained 42kg extra on the rear axle which would always have been over with the normal stuff in the rear boot.At 67 I do have medicals anyway & obviousely will have to continue with them after 70.Get it in writng to be safe.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frankie

The Sundance was on our list of possibles 

The main difference then was that the bigger engine gave you a higher unloaded weight but no increase in max laden weight

So you had LESS PAYLOAD

Whatever the salesman says it DOES make an effect on how you can use the van - carry less clothes or other equipment 
No problem if you only go away for weekends or a week 
But if you go for 3+ months???

You could carry no water - but if you wild camp ????????????

You makes your choice pays yer money 
Then have to live with it 

Personaly I NEVER TRUST any SALESMAN

Once they have got the sale they just disclaimm any thing that is not in writting


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> RobinHood said:
> 
> 
> > The speed limits in the UK will be the same as if you had a 3500kg van,FWIW, my current van is upgraded to 3850, as was my last. The peace of mind balanced against the drawbacks was worth it.
> ...


I do (and have posted on this site to that effect several times. 

I also once emailed Honest John in the Telegraph motoring pages when they got it wrong. (didn't correct it though!).

I was careful in what I posted, since I don't know what the unladen weight of the van in question is (I suspect below 3050kg, however). The van is ordered, the debate was about the MTPLM. Rating the MTPLM at 3850 rather than 3500kg will have no effect on the applicable speed limit, as the unladen weight will remain the same, hence the same speed limit (whichever) will apply.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

One small advantage of being over 3500kgs is that you are taxed as Private Heavy Goods which is £5 a year cheaper than Private Light Goods.
Every penny counts!!! pays for the subs.
Colin


----------

